# Snapper and suprise YFT 10-12-13



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

We set out to thin out the snapper population a little on saturday with calm seas and nice cool temps. First stop was for some great live cigar minnows and small hardtails. We pointed the bow south and off we went in search of dumb hungry fish. We stopped off at some rock ledges and didn't show much so headed on to the second spot. Before we got there I stopped off at another set of natural bottom numbers I had since we had to run right over them anyway and I was glad I did. We managed to catch and keep 12 nice snapper biggest being 18# without even trying to upgrade. 






Christophers new father in law with a king.



We also caught 5 triggers, a small cobia, white snapper, b-liner, and bonita while getting our snapper. We headed out a little deeper to try and add some aj's and grouper to the box. We found the grouper but the bite had slowed since we left the snapper and we also had to deal with some sharks that seemed to take all of our larger grouper before we could boat them. We added 3 scamp to the box and moved on. Never really found the jacks so we put out a few cedar plugs and a yozuri and tried to catch either a blackfin or wahoo with the nice clean water and tons of flying fish. Not 5 minutes into the troll the red/white cedar plug gets hammered and line is leaving the reel at a fast pace. Christopher grabs the rod and settles into a decent battle. I expected a wahoo with the long first run but the fish stayed down deep. As it got boat side I saw a nice yellowfin on the line. Gaff the fish and Chrisopher and the my boat have their first YFT. 




High 5's all around. We cloverleaf the area for another 20 or so minutes but no takers. Run by what looked to be a mexican FAD with pvc pipe, crab pot bouys, and some steel cable in about 85ft of water and pull 4 chichen dolphin off it. Head in and get home in time to clean the boat and watch bama beat up on Kentucky. Great day with family, calm seas, and cooperative fish. Doesn't get much better than that. 



Did catch a red snapper that had strange stripes and some yellow on it. Not a lane but looked like a halfbreed of some sort. pic below. 




Till next time....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That's some nice feeshes!!! Tuna on the grill.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice box of fish. Anything unique about the area where the YFT bit?


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

We were pulling the plugs over some large natural bottom humps about 40 miles SSE of orange beach. No lines formed up or anything but pretty water and lots of flyers.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm glad you bought a HMS permit. You wouldn't want to get in trouble for posting a pic of a Yellowfin tuna without owning the federal permit required to posses one.



John


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great Post and pics!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Great report!! It's a wonderful place we live in.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Aquahollic said:


> I'm glad you bought a HMS permit. You wouldn't want to get in trouble for posting a pic of a Yellowfin tuna without owning the federal permit required to posses one.
> 
> 
> 
> John


I'm sure i have a dime around here somewhere...

Nice tuna!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm just giving him a heads up. If he has one than all is well. If not, he might want to edit the post. 


John


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Aquahollic said:


> I'm just giving him a heads up. If he has one than all is well. If not, he might want to edit the post.
> 
> 
> John


If you were really worried about it, you should have sent him a PM.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm not worried, I honestly don't care one way or another.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Aquahollic said:


> I'm not worried, I honestly don't care one way or another.


which is a lie becasue if you didnt you would have SFTU!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome report, sounds like a fun day!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> which is a lie becasue if you didnt you would have SFTU!


Speaking of STFU, I didn't ask your opinion. I was just pointing something out to the original poster. It isn't like this forum isn't monitored anyway. At least he now knows. If no one tells him then he is set up for failure by accidentally repeating the same offence.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

So, how much is a permit and how long is it good for ?
Crazy rules. I know that if I would have caught it, i would have not known to need a permit.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like a good day Sticker. A tuna is always a nice bonus. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

And yes. Sticker does have his vessel permit. He and I had this conversation several weeks back.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jcasey said:


> So, how much is a permit and how long is it good for ?
> Crazy rules. I know that if I would have caught it, i would have not known to need a permit.


$20 and 1 year.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Was the FAD topped with 2 crab trap bouy's. We went right past it Sunday.


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Good going on that awesome haul of fish! Congrats to you and your crew!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Aquahollic said:


> Speaking of STFU, I didn't ask your opinion. I was just pointing something out to the original poster. It isn't like this forum isn't monitored anyway. At least he now knows. If no one tells him then he is set up for failure by accidentally repeating the same offence.


sorry didnt know this was your personal forum! and you said you didnt care one way or the other...and you know the forum is monitored....so why not let somebody hang themselves then?? i bet you are the kind of person who acts like a badass then runs and tells on people when nobody is looking huh?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Nope


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Aquahollic said:


> Nope


hmmm:whistling:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice job on the surprise tuna. You really never know what Pelagics are around unless you pull a line.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Hell of a catch! Luv the report and pics. Tks....


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

wow awesome trip yall!


----------



## bgcmk5noc (Dec 11, 2013)

wow!


----------

